# DVD player keep ejecting and taking in.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I load DVD into Goldstar DVD player it keeps ejecting it out or when I do eject out it keeps going in before I could take it out..

What can I do to prevent this from happening ?
What you think is wrong ?

Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi zhong 


Sounds like the belt from the motor drive to the door is worn out tripping the bi-metal switch. Replace the drive belt it should resolve the problem.



post back your findings.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where do I buy drive belt ?

It is cheaper buying new DVD player these days then getting it repaired right?
Unless you do it yourself. But cost for ordering part and postage will proabably be more then cheap DVD player you can buy these days, right ? 



octaneman said:


> Hi zhong
> 
> 
> Sounds like the belt from the motor drive to the door is worn out tripping the bi-metal switch. Replace the drive belt it should resolve the problem.
> ...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

zhong said:


> Where do I buy drive belt ?
> 
> It is cheaper buying new DVD player these days then getting it repaired right?
> Unless you do it yourself. But cost for ordering part and postage will probably be more then cheap DVD player you can buy these days, right ?





No its not , you can pick up a drive belt for pennies which overrides the cost of replacing the DVD player. 

For all my belt needs I pick them up here: http://www.beltsforanything.com/site6.php


The service is outstanding, I recomend this site to anyone who has any type of belt need no matter what belt type is needed.


----------

